# Merry Christmas!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I just wanted to take the time to wish everyone a VERY Merry Christmas!!! I won't be on the forum very much for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. We have TONS of family stuff going on, so me and Hubby will be running back and forth to different places! So I will "see" everyone after Thursday! Merry Christmas!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Have a wonderful Christmas!!! :snow:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Merry Christmas! 

This was day one of my three day Christmas. :hair: 

I can't wait for things to be back to normal!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! I have been baking all day! So I am EXHAUSTED! The good part is I got all gifts ready and I am now done with my baking.... so now all I have to do is enjoy Christmas


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Merry Christmas Right back at you! 

I am excited because I am off tomorrow :leap: :leap: (unless my boss is sicker then she was today - I told her to call me in! no need for her to miss christmas because she decided to go into work sick)


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Look what I made, I'm so silly.










That's a picture I took when it SNOWED here in Texas a couple weeks okay. I just made it prettier. :greengrin:


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope everyone has a very safe and Merry Christmas.

I am sure there will be a lot of traveling going on so PLEASE be careful, I know the roads are really bad in some parts of the US.

I will be on here checking in but I will be in and out today but I BELIEVE home all day tomorrow. (Unless we go to a movie).

If anyone needs help please feel free to call me 719-440-1623.

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope Santa is good to you all.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*

Wishing all of you a wonderful time spent with family and friends....and to remember to count your blessings and say a prayer for those who may have difficulties enjoying the Holidays :hug:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thankyou

Merry Christmas Everyone!

I hope everyone has a very merry and jolly time.

I really like you're tree Epona.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone.

My wishes for a very special day/days with family and friends.  For those who have been cooking and baking galore, don't forget to sit and relax too.

And yes, as Liz said, if the holidays are difficult for anyone, please know that others are thinking of you. ray:

Thank you for the pretty trees!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:gift: MERRY CHRISTMAS every one. may every one have a healthy,safe & fun christmas.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Amos


----------

